# buter/trébucher + sur/contre/à/dans - préposition



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
je voudrais connaître la différence que pose le choix des prépositions différentes avec "buter".
Merci bien !

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## newg

_Buter sur _sera employé pour parler d'une difficulté face à un problème :

_J'ai buté sur cet exercice que m'a donné le prof de maths._

_Buter contre _sera employé pour parler d'une difficulté face à une personne (je pense).

Pour _buter contre_ attends d'autres réponses, je ne suis pas entièrement sûr de moi.


----------



## Anna-chonger

si on parle de quelque chose de concret, par exemple une pierre, un écueil, on peut utiliser les deux sans différence ?


----------



## newg

Ah ok ! Je vois 

On pourra dire indifféremment :
_Buter contre_
_Buter sur_
_Buter dans_
_Buter_

J'aurais toutefois tendance à préférer la première


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ok, merci newg.
mais je suis désolée de devoir te contester. Je crois qu'on ne peut pas dire "Il sait presque lire, mais il bute encore contre certains mots." ....


----------



## newg

Non dans ce cas-là on dira _buter sur._
Je vois que tu as changé ta question initiale ! :s

Voici ce qu'en dit le TLFi (mon grand ami) :

*SYNT. *_Buter contre une marche, un meuble, un mur, les pavés, une pierre, une porte close, les racines, une souche, un tronc d'arbre; buter du front, du nez, du pied contre un meuble, une porte. Buter dans. Parfois son pied butait dans les ornières_ (ALAIN-FOURNIER. _Le Grand Meaulnes,_ 1913, p. 67); _elle expliqua qu'elle avait buté dans un caillou et s'était flanquée par terre_ (QUEFFÉLEC, _Un Recteur de l'île de Sein,_ 1944, p. 168). _Buter sur. Ses pieds butaient sur la route noire_ (ZOLA, _La Terre,_ 1887, p. 236).


----------



## Anna-chonger

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, "buter sur" peut exprimer 3 sens :
1. =trébucher (contre une pièrre, etc.) 2. rencontrer un problème 3. "buter sur des mots, etc."
alors "buter contre" n'a que 2 sens :
1. =trébucher (contre une pièrre, etc.)  2. rencontrer un problème 
Pourriez-vous me corriger ?
Merci encore !


----------



## salsapic

Bonjour!

Est-il correct de dire: _"Pendant ma conversation en chinois, j'ai *trébuché sur/ buté sur* quelques mots"_ ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Oui c'est correct, buté étant plus commun que trébuché.


----------



## Chimel

Juste pour le plaisir de couper un peu les cheveux en quatre... 

"J'ai buté sur quelques mots": je ne les connaissais pas, je les ai mal utilisés, ils ne me sont pas venus à l'esprit...

"J'ai trébuché sur quelques mots": peut vouloir dire la même chose que "buter", mais a priori je comprends plutôt cela comme un problème de prononciation (trébucher sur un mot difficile à prononcer - il me semble qu'on ne dirait pas couramment "buter sur une prononciation").

Mais ce sont des différences infimes et peut-être très personnelles.


----------



## Sept2.0

Bonjour.
Est-ce que ces prépositions sont toutes interchangeables quand elles s'utilisent à côté de trébucher ou buter?
trébucher / buter? sur / contre / à / dans? un câble
trébucher / buter? sur / contre / à / dans? une pierre / son aspirateur
trébucher / buter? sur / contre / à / dans? une chaise


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

S'agissant de quelque chose de physique, je n’utiliserais que contre (contre un câble, une pierre...). Pour quelque chose d'immatériel j'utiliserais sur (sur une difficulté par exemple).


----------



## moicecher

Et avec un lieu j'utiliserai dans :
"J'ai trébuché *dans* les escaliers, *dans* le noir..."


----------



## Sept2.0

Merci, Lacuzon et Moicecher. C'est un peu surprenant, ce que vous dites. Je n'aurais jamais pensé qu'il puisse y avoir une différence pareille (quelque chose de physique --> contre) entre ces prépositions. En tout cas on trouve
_"Trébucher sur un corps étendu, sur des pierres"
"Un enfant qu'on traînait par la main (...) trébucha sur des bagages, reçut une claque, se mit à pleurer"
dans TREBUCHER : Définition de TREBUCHER_


----------



## Lacuzon

Cela m'est peut-être propre. C'est seulement que je vois mal quelqu'un trébucher en marchant sur quelque chose mais plutôt en butant contre quelque chose.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, on dit avant tout _buter *contre* qqch_, mais _trébucher *sur* qqch_.


----------



## agnelo

On bute aussi *sur* un mot ou *sur* un problème.
On trébuchera plutôt *sur* quelque chose, car, lorsque vous trébuchez, vous franchissez l'obstacle, certes en perdant l'équilibre, mais vous passez tout de même au-dessus (sur), alors que lorsque vous butez *contre *un obstacle, vous êtes généralement stoppé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Avec le verbe _buter_, la préposition _contre_ est la plus commune au sens propre, mais on utilise en effet plutôt _sur_ au sens figuré. Cela dit, on peut en fait employer toutes sortes de prépositions après ce verbe, y compris _à_ et _dans_ et même _devant_. Selon le TLFi s.v. _buter_ :


> *2.* _Emploi intrans., usuel_ (suivi d'un compl. d'obj. indir., prép. _à, contre, dans, devant, sur_, précisant la relation à l'obstacle) […]
> *b)* [Le suj. désigne un animé] Se heurter à un obstacle. _Je ne prends garde qu'à tes pieds pour qu'ils ne butent pas aux pierres_ (Ramuz, _Aimé Pache, peintre Vaudois,_ 1911, p. 233).
> *SYNT.*_ Buter contre une marche, un meuble, un mur, les pavés, une pierre, une porte close, les racines, une souche, un tronc d'arbre; buter du front, du nez, du pied contre un meuble, une porte. *Buter dans.* Parfois son pied butait dans les ornières_ (Alain-Fournier. _Le Grand Meaulnes,_ 1913, p. 67); _elle expliqua qu'elle avait buté dans un caillou et s'était flanquée par terre_ (Queffélec, _Un Recteur de l'île de Sein,_ 1944, p. 168). _*Buter sur.* Ses pieds butaient sur la route noire_ (Zola, _La Terre,_ 1887, p. 236).
> − _Au fig._ [Le suj. désigne une pers. ou une collectivité; le verbe est suivi d'une prép.] *Buter contre.*_ Buter contre son impuissance, son incompétence, son incompréhension._ *Buter dans.*_ On bute dans des riens. On rêve de trop_ (Céline, _Voyage au bout de la nuit,_1932, p. 300). *Buter devant.*_ Ce n'est pas la première fois que je bute devant un diagnostic_ (R. Martin du Gard, _Les Thibault,_ Le Pénitencier, 1922, p. 756). *Buter sur.*_ Buter sur un problème, sur une réticence._



Avec _trébucher_, c'est similaire, mais seul _sur_ est vraiment naturel pour moi (hormis les compléments circonstanciels comme _dans les escaliers_ ou _dans le noir_) :


> *B. −* Faire un faux pas, perdre l'équilibre, mais sans tomber. […]
> − *Trébucher sur, dans, contre.* Se heurter à un obstacle. Synon. _buter_._ Trébucher sur un corps étendu, sur des pierres; trébucher dans la neige, la boue, l'escalier; trébucher contre un meuble_. _Une porte s'ouvrait dans l'ombre et le visiteur, dès le premier pas, trébuchait contre des livres_ (Duhamel, _Cécile_, 1938, p. 83). _La réunion se tenait sous un préau d'école, on trébuchait dans les bancs_ (Abellio, _Pacifiques_, 1946, p. 165). _Un enfant qu'on traînait par la main (...) trébucha sur des bagages, reçut une claque, se mit à pleurer_ (Druon, _Gdes fam._, t. 1, 1948, p. 28).
> − *Trébucher sous qqc.* Perdre l'équilibre sous le poids de quelque chose. Synon. _chanceler, vaciller_._ Jésus (...) butait et trébuchait sous le poids de sa croix_ (Green, _Chaque homme_, 1960, p. 338).
> *C. −* _Au fig. _[…]
> ♦ *Trébucher sur, contre.* Synon. _buter sur, contre_. _Trébucher sur un mot, sur un problème_. _D'une voix embrouillée par l'ivresse et trébuchant contre les mots et les souvenirs, le voisin de Shakespeare lui racontait l'histoire du docteur Faust_ (L. Daudet, _Voyage Shakesp._, 1896, p. 286)._ C'était un analphabète, comme tout le restant de la troupe, sauf mon ex-amante (...) qui croyait savoir lire et déclamait prétentieusement (...), trébuchant sur les « l », glissant sur les « j » (...), escamotant la moitié des mots_ (Cendrars, _Homme foudr._, 1945, p. 249).


----------

